# First Imperial bourbon infused porter in secondary



## pellet play (Oct 18, 2013)

Cant wait to try this porter! It was a 20lb grain bill beer for 5 gallons. The porter itself should finish around 10%abv. I just recently put it in secondary with vanilla beans and bourbon soaked oak chips. At kegging will infuse the beer with 1.5 cups of KY's finest bourbon. I cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds BIG!


----------



## tc fish bum (Oct 30, 2013)

this time of year porters taste the best!! good luck ageing it. i have to take mine to someones house to stay out of it


----------

